# How do you install fur string silencers?



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Unstring your bow. Take one end of the fur strip and tuck it between the string strands. Wrap the rest of the strip around the string like a barber pole and tuck the end in the string just like the other end. 

I like beaver fur. A whole strip weighs 7grs. the same as a Sims String Leech. I actually cut one strip in two and find it's enough to silence my bows. Very durable too.


----------



## CCArrows (Mar 29, 2006)

I have found it helpful to shave the hair off the part of the silencer that is tucked between the strands of the bow string.

3 Rivers Archery sell silencers made from Otter fur that I have found to be superior (quieter and more water resistant) to Beaver fur. They also have silencers made from Muskrat fur which I have not tried.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I install them like K31 said, except before tucking in the tag end I push it up tight--makes more of a ball that way.

Chad


----------



## uscg4good (Jan 27, 2007)

Here you go, this is exactly what you're looking for. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5a6hzqarKk

And go here to see ALL of their videos.
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=3RiversArchery


----------

